# Some shots of the SLK



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

So some pictures i have taken the last 2 days of my SLK.


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

err, Mate; one word..............WOW !!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

dexter said:


> err, Mate; one word..............WOW !!


Thank you


----------



## sharmam114 (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow.. Amzing pictures.. Beautiful back drop... Would make a better windows wallpaper (reminds me of the legendary xp wallpaper)


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

These are excellent pictures!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

sharmam114 said:


> Wow.. Amzing pictures.. Beautiful back drop... Would make a better windows wallpaper (reminds me of the legendary xp wallpaper)


Thank you for your kind wards.

Yes i remember the XP desktop, i saw an article on it the other day actually


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> These are excellent pictures!


Thank you, appreciated


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Here's one more


----------



## aguycalledmal (Dec 28, 2007)

That reminds me of a bulldog with its teeth sticking up.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/Bulldog_portrait_Frank.jpg


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

aguycalledmal said:


> That reminds me of a bulldog with its teeth sticking up.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/Bulldog_portrait_Frank.jpg


I've not heard that one before!


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)

The best SLK front end.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Yes I agree. I haven't had enough time with a new shape to decide if I prefer it or not though


----------



## Davide82 (Sep 17, 2013)

Personally the front splitters aren't my thing, but good looking car and I love the rear diffuser & lip spoiler


----------

